# Fears



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 23, 2008)

Post and explain your fears here. Simple.

Rational: Death and Pain. Duh.
Semi-Rational: Moths. The way they fly just scares me to death.
Irrational: The thing under the top lid of the toilet. You know, the thing with the ball ans cistern and stuff. I have no idea why, but it scares me.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 23, 2008)

Turning the water on when I take a shower. I still have my mom turn the water on. For some reason scared to death to turn it on.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 23, 2008)

Dog's. Big dogs. 

*Winmper*

They're just so damn scary!

And evil horses with red eyes >.>

And tall places.

And places that are too big. I like small places. I don't like big ones.

And crowds or people I don't know >.>

And bee's

and probably a whole bunch of other stuff...


----------



## Koji (Jul 23, 2008)

I am afraid of Bees/Wasps, large crowds, heights and spiders.

I am terrified of thunderstorms. During most storms I wind up curled in a ball waiting for it to pass.

And it's not really a fear but gore makes me cringe.


----------



## Reimeiken (Jul 23, 2008)

My biggest phobia is spiders. Uughh. I can't stand them.
I also have a fear of drowning (I didn't realise it until a little while ago...Now I know why I hate going underwater), falling, and public speaking. >:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm afraid of bugs, I really can't stand them. If I saw anything crawling or moving, I freak out and instantly assume it's a bug.

Now, this one will sound really silly, but I'm also afraid of escalators. That I'll get my foot stuck or something. I can't explain it, but I just don't like them.

And of course, I'm afraid of talking to strangers. Deathly afraid. And generally just afraid of most social situations, I fear that people are constantly structinizing my every move even though I know they're not. (Put this one as "irrational")


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 23, 2008)

Germs. I dunno why but I can't touch things that look dirty. I can't even pick up tissues, and I hate toilet paper being near me when I am not in the bathroom. 

Used to be scared of steep drops but now I have been on a few rollercoasters I'm ok with it.

My main fear is of losing my memory though, or becoming someone I am not.


----------



## Minish (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not really SCARED of them, but... I don't like dogs either. Especially bigger ones, even though I like them. Perhaps just the scary ones, like bulldogs and stuff.

And doors closing and people turning their backs forever. ;_;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a really stupid fear about twisting my ankle while going down the stairs and falling down to my broken limbs/death/crippled state. Although canes are badass.
Yeah it doesn't stop me from using the stairs but I always have that afterthought when I'm going down them.

Also getting my Achilles tendon slashed fuck that.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 23, 2008)

Bees/wasps flying near my face. I got one in my hair once, and have been stung two or three times.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 23, 2008)

1) Spiders that are bigger than this (limb to limb): --------

2) Being in huge crowds (especially in small places), I hate you school. I end up almost dehydrated and then I start panicking and ugh god its not nice at all

3) Anything that involves interacting with people I've never met before


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 23, 2008)

Busy, enclosed spaces. Like lifts/elevators, nightclubs, crowds in general. I also hate balloons popping.

I'm pretty okay with most other things except rational stuff like people dying. 

It's more a severe disgust than a fear, but I'll run from the room if presented with soggy cereal. The idea of it makes me retch.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 23, 2008)

Pain and death
Butterfly faces (Have you seen those?)
Being buried alive
Fires
And tarantulas. They look really creepy in this one book I have.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 23, 2008)

Bees/Wasps
Heights
Drowning
Death

yeah


----------



## Flareth (Jul 23, 2008)

Bees...I freak out if I see one....
I used to be scared of movie Theaters xDDDD


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 23, 2008)

Being alone. I hate that feeling. ;~; But that's it, really!


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 23, 2008)

Let's say it again!

I'm afraid of... Darkrai, Ghosts, Heights, and Loneliness. That's pretty much it in a nutshell.
_Hey, I'm new to this. Ok... Alxprit scares me sometimes. Pretty much anything 2 feet or taller is a monster to me._


----------



## octobr (Jul 23, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I have a really stupid fear about twisting my ankle while going down the stairs and falling down to my broken limbs/death/crippled state. Although canes are badass.
> Yeah it doesn't stop me from using the stairs but I always have that afterthought when I'm going down them.
> 
> Also getting my Achilles tendon slashed fuck that.


What the fuck, are you me?

Canes are badass. But there's no business like broken body business, by which I mean oh god no. (Except I have a damn serious reason for not wanting to fall and hurt myself. Broken leg/foot/ankle + dance = so long, future! So I don't know if that's so much a fear as a PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS EVER, VERNE.)

And holy crap x93 on the second one. I'm not even good at shaving around my ankle.




Also the dark, but mostly being blind. Because I already have trouble seeing as it is and guess what, guys, seeing is good stuff! So I can't even play marco polo because it involves me being blind. 

I guess you could relate that to a fear of humiliation, which is like THE SOUL OF VERNETOWN.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 23, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Butterfly faces (Have you seen those?)


Have you ever been assaulted by a butterfly? It isn't fun D: "Okay get the fuck out of my glasses and stop trying to molest my eyeballs you stupid insect ARGH."

Um. Dying in a fire. Or by strychnine poisoning (that shit's no shit, man). Neither of which are overly likely to happen so I'm not _paranoid_ about them but those two specifically sound particularly unpleasant!

Actually dying in general, really. Also getting old. If I weren't so afraid of death I'd probably commit suicide at 40 ;_; okay maybe not really but old people suck and I really don't want to be one. Someone please go invent something that stops the aging process.

Oh, and I'm afraid I'll never ever ever be able to finish any stories I write ever, especially not with any level of competency. It's really just an issue with self-confidence/laziness/too many ideas at once BUT I CAN'T MAKE IT GO AWAY D:


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 23, 2008)

> getting old. If I weren't so afraid of death I'd probably commit suicide at 40 ;_; okay maybe not really but old people suck and I really don't want to be one. Someone please go invent something that stops the aging process.


Aww, old people are lovely <3
I can't wait to be old so I have a vaild excuse for sitting around doing nothing all day :D


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 23, 2008)

I hate anything smaller than my thumbnail that moves. I pretty much hate all bugs. I like ladybugs (ladybirds), but not when they fly. Only when they walk around.

Anorexic celebrities. It's so creepy when you can see their ribs. And they think it looks attractive? Bleck! It's nasty!

I also HATE balloons (real ones). The squeak they make when someone rubs their hand over them, the imminent POP... *shudder* The reason I love Drifloon so much is that it's soft and plushy and won't unexpectedly pop in my face.

Strangely, I only hate spiders that don't have fur on them. I've held a tarantula on a few occasions, and it's more like holding a hamster to me that holding a spider. I have no idea why, but when spiders are big and furry, they're not as scary. Any spider without fur or one that's small scares me to death. It's the small spiders that can disappear under my pillow and never be seen again until it's on my face. *shudder*


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 23, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Strangely, I only hate spiders that don't have fur on them. I've held a tarantula on a few occasions, and it's more like holding a hamster to me that holding a spider. I have no idea why, but when spiders are big and furry, they're not as scary. Any spider without fur or one that's small scares me to death. It's the small spiders that can disappear under my pillow and never be seen again until it's on my face. *shudder*


Hey, me too.  I guess fluffy stuff can make anything less scary.

I can't abide ships either.  Like, the big cruise liners.  I'm fine in smaller boats that you would go fishing in or something, but on larger ships I get all tense and nervous.  I think it was that report I did on the RMS Titanic in the third grade that did it to me...


----------



## Flora (Jul 23, 2008)

I hatehatehatehatehate ants.  Ever since they tried to eat me alive (because I kneeled in an anthill. So?), I can't stand them.

It makes it worse that there's a gaint colony of them in my garden. D:


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't really have any _fears_, as such. P= I have severe hates and irritations, though.

In no order, they are:

- Bees/wasps/horseflies
- Mosquitoes
- Death (It's not so scary to me as it is extremely inconvenient)
- BSODs


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 23, 2008)

And I also hate ants crawling on the ground near me. When I see them, I instantly get a feeling they're gonna crawl up my legs...*shudder* But this is more of a hate than a fear.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Spiders. All sorts of spiders. Even _pixel_ spiders - Armoghoma gave me shivers, and I just about wet myself when a Skulltula pops up in front of me.

Bees too, especially wasps.

Oh, and big open spaces. Not like outside or anything, but a big empty white room that echoes gives me the creeps.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 23, 2008)

wasps and spiders.

ARMOGOHMA SCARED YOU?! WOW. I enjoyed squishing it, wonderful way to take out your rage.

But mostly that something will happen to my friends. Or that a wasp will come along.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 23, 2008)

Heights and insects.

Probably more but I can't really think of any.



Twilight Dragon said:


> Spiders. All sorts of spiders. Even _pixel_ spiders -* Armoghoma gave me shivers, and I just about wet myself when a Skulltula pops up in front of me.*


But you get to kill them, isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 23, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> Let's say it again!
> 
> I'm afraid of... Darkrai, Ghosts, Heights, and Loneliness. That's pretty much it in a nutshell.
> _Hey, I'm new to this. Ok... Alxprit scares me sometimes. Pretty much anything 2 feet or taller is a monster to me._


Okay derail here for a second but bear with me.
Why do you use italicized words to pretend there's two people posting. I mean I've seen you do it multiple times and I don't get it.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 24, 2008)

The dark. To be specific, the dark in open places OR in a forest *shudders*

Mannequins (SP?). The more realistic, the worse it is >.<

Alxprit, why are you afraid of Darkrai?


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 24, 2008)

I am afraid of mushrooms.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 24, 2008)

Umm, I just realized this recently, but... Roaches. Especially the ones with wings. I'm okay with ants or spiders, but roaches creep the banannas out of me.


----------



## nyuu (Jul 24, 2008)

argh why do you all hate insects and various smallthings
uh..something happening to my hands or mouth. Would make saxplaying impossible.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 24, 2008)

Hornets and anything that hurts more than them other than tripping or something else. Seriously, one day I had seen a hornet, it gave me a nightmare that was about a hornet that kept chasing me.

And bombs. I had a dream that a Pokemon trophy was a bomb and we (my mom, sister and I) had to drive three miles away to avoid it. So that's why.

And being forced to kill anything innocent, especially butterflies and dragonflies.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 24, 2008)

Hm... breaking any of my bones, getting an injury to my spine, centipedes and a couple other things, but those are the main ones.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm normally okay with bugs and stuff, but HOLY SHIT NO. They live IN MY HOUSE. D:> I won't even go in the bathroom if I see one in there. I'll use the one upstairs. They need to go away and leave me alone. :[ 

Other than that, I'm really not sure if I'm afraid of anything. Not fulfilling my dreams, maybe? Because that'd really suck, and there are few other ways I can see my life going well if they don't happen. It motivates me all the more, but there's still the chance I'll wind up in a situation I don't like. :(


----------



## PichuK (Jul 24, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I'm normally okay with bugs and stuff, but HOLY SHIT NO.


YES, That's the really freaking creepy one. >_<


----------



## Flora (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, and lightning.  *shudders*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about something. It's not really a fear since I can see them in zoos and in the wild but if I see a big moth or spider or even a daddy-long-legs in my house I flip my shit. I don't know why because moths are pretty, spiders are cool and daddy-long-legs are harmless but eh.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 25, 2008)

Butterflies.

Masters of deception.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 25, 2008)

PichuK said:
			
		

> getting an injury to my spine


Ohh, me too. But probably my sister more than me.


			
				Mudkip said:
			
		

> Butterflies.


That's the exact opposite of me. However, I am horrified by scorpions and tarantulas that aren't behind glass, as well as snakes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 25, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Actually dying in general, really. Also getting old. If I weren't so afraid of death I'd probably commit suicide at 40 ;_; okay maybe not really but old people suck and I really don't want to be one. Someone please go invent something that stops the aging process.
> 
> Oh, and I'm afraid I'll never ever ever be able to finish any stories I write ever, especially not with any level of competency. It's really just an issue with self-confidence/laziness/too many ideas at once BUT I CAN'T MAKE IT GO AWAY D:


Agreed. I never want to get old. Old people... seem mostly bitter and all that, so I never want to be one. 

And also about writing stories. Gah, I'm so lazy, I've been planning writing this story for almost four years and it STILL ISN'T WRITTEN. In fact, it's had so many rewrites and plot changes that I'm back to square one. Grah.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm afraid of spiders because they're so.....scary looking! And someone breaking into my house and like......ya know. And pain. Not exactly death, but if it involves major amounts of pain, then yes. *shiver*


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 25, 2008)

Death, stalkers, guns, failing something I've tried really hard to do, fire, seeing a lot of blood. Rejection, the dark (not the dark so much as the thought that there could be some freaky shit in there), mentally unstable people, getting a tooth knocked out or an eye poked out, solitude, getting my achilles tendon slashed. Oh, and getting attacked by vicious animals that will rip out my intestines as I scream. And rodents.

I'm willing to bet more than half of the above are completely irrational.

And by the way, what's with the fear of insects here? Seriously, that's what shoes are for. I dunno how some people can act all tough but have their shit wrecked by a bug. Sometimes I'm lazy and just crush it with my hand, then wash my hands with soap (although that's if it's small).

I'm going to stop reading the previous pages now because I keep remembering things that I'm afraid of.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

Bugs freak a ton of people out for some reason. =T


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, tons:

~Things getting thrown at me. I don't freaking care if it's flowers, it freaks me out.
~Heights. Rational seeing as I nearly fell off the effing ferris wheel at the top when I was three.
~Showers. They're all dark and scary and you never know when someone is on the other side of the curtain.
~Knives. Even if I'm using them to cut up my steak, someone could come up and grab them and then stab me and stuffs.
~Shots. I mean, can't you just ingest the medication orally or something?
~Zombies. Rotting corpses coming back to life and stalking you? *kicks whoever came up with that idea*
~Tight strings. Like guitar strings and bunji cords and stuff. If they snap they freaking _hurt_ and if you're bunji jumping and it snaps then you're dead. DD:
~Puberty. It just freaks me out how you start growing extra lumps and get new thoughts and possibilities and you grow pimples and have to pop them and then you start _bleeding_ out of your place and just ugh.

Probably more later :(


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a fear of:
~A painful death, getting murdered, or knowing that I'm about to die.
~Shots, like many other people
~Having no friends.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh, more to add to my list:

-Groups of people walking around, especially when they look like gangsters. 
-Getting a virus on my laptop
-failing school
-that I might hurt someone in a relationship (why does this always happen?)
-that I'll say something stupid in front of people

ect.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 26, 2008)

My fears...
Well, let's just go with a list format. And it may get long. >>;

-Water. Water water water. There's a long story behind that and it's pretty stupid.

-Mirrors. Okay during the day, but after it gets dark, I hate passing mirrors in dark rooms.

-Heights. Ho-hum.

-Centipedes. Oh, Satan. Oh SATAN. Those things are horrible. I'd rather be covered in spiders than covered in centipedes, and spiders scare the shit out of me.

-For that matter, spiders.

-Long hallways. This is actually one of the more explainable ones, and in that, I can sum it up with two words: The Shining. Any time I stay in a motel (they're close enough to count), it's my instant reaction to duck into the room IMMEDIATELY because I can't stand the halls. >: (Also, if I see any little girls in said hallways, whether they're in pairs or not, it's way too much of a trigger and *I RUN THE OTHER WAY WITHOUT A SECOND THOUGHT*. This has happened.)

-Something happening to my eyes (eye trauma flips me out so badly). In the same kind of vein, going blind.

-Clowns. Urgh. Urrrrgh. Just, no. >:

... I'll post more if I come up with anything else.
But not now.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 26, 2008)

Another fear - Someone (my mom) coming into my room and using my computer, then finding out all the stuff I've posted here and what I actually do all day on this computer. I'm so paranoid that I barely let her in my room. Even though she doesn't know how to use a computer, I'm still afraid that she's watching me on these forums and I'm totally oblivious. (Watching me as in standing behind me and catching a peek of this place.)

And this relates to a fear of being watched in general. I don't like people watching me do things, it makes me very nervous and mess up.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 26, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Okay derail here for a second but bear with me.
> Why do you use italicized words to pretend there's two people posting. I mean I've seen you do it multiple times and I don't get it.


Well, if normal people won't listen to me, I've gotta have SOMEBODY.



Icalasari said:


> Alxprit, why are you afraid of Darkrai?


It looks creepy, 



Spoiler: PMD2



Ended up being the baddest guy in this game,


 and it can do something almost identical to death, if it isn't cured.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 27, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Someone (my mom) coming into my room and using my computer, then finding out all the stuff I've posted here and what I actually do all day on this computer. I'm so paranoid that I barely let her in my room. Even though she doesn't know how to use a computer, I'm still afraid that she's watching me on these forums and I'm totally oblivious. (Watching me as in standing behind me and catching a peek of this place.)


DD: You read my miiiiiiiiiiiiiiind get out of my head.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 27, 2008)

1. The Ocean(Only a little, Im more afraid of the creatures under the water than anything)
2. Heights
3. The thought of cloth touching my teeth. Yeah, pretty wierd, but I'm afraid of that strange feeling.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 27, 2008)

Lets see, um....well, spiders, pain, anybody reading my journal. ;-;


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 27, 2008)

Spiders, insects, and bridges. Also, people who walk in when you're watching a movie and ask what happened so far and expect you to take 5 minutes just to give them a plot synopsis.

Funny, I know.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 27, 2008)

The more rational ones are...
- Death in general
- Losing a sense (especially hearing, but also sight)
- Sort of... hiding from the world? Like, shutting myself off from it to keep from getting hurt...?

Irrational fears include:
- Being wrong (to the point where I have trouble answering even multiple choice questions on quizzes even when I know the answer, and sometimes pretend I don't know things so I don't have to say it and risk somehow being wrong)
- Social situations
- Dead bugs (>_<)


----------



## Caller (Jul 27, 2008)

In the words of Hawking - I'm not afraid of death, but I'm in no rush to die.

Getting old is something I don't particularly look forward to. I'd have to be some political psycho to have fun though, so I suppose it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 27, 2008)

Twilight Dragon said:


> I just about wet myself when a Skulltula pops up in front of me.


oh dear lord when I saw one of them for the first time I screamed and got my friend to kill it for me


----------



## allitersonance (Jul 27, 2008)

Permanent injury that actually affects my life, like being unable to walk right (even just limping from a minor but painful injury = notfun), not being able to use my arms properly, or being unable to see. Unable to hear/speak would suck even though I don't listen/talk to others much. I'd hate to be stuck to a machine or on medication for any long period of time, or needing surgery.

Uh... poison and disease are fascinating but I don't want them anywhere near me, and fire's nice to look at but I like to keep my distance. Erm, don't want to die in the middle of doing something I actually _want_ to get done, don't like being in debt, don't want people looking at what I'm doing (especially online), and I hate public speaking or talking out loud to anyone I don't know well. Hmm... torture and/or a painful death, I suppose, but I also hate the thought that of surviving something like that and it'll affect me for the rest of my life.

I could care less about insects/bugs but I don't like knowing they're there when I'm sleeping, and don't want them touching me. For that matter, I dislike touch or anyone else being in my room when I'm asleep.

I switch between absolutely repulsed by something dirty and too lazy to care about it.

I don't like looking at eyes, either, mainly the real kind and/or pictures of eyes that show at least the majority of the face. Manga-style eyes are okay but looking at real people straight in the eye for over five seconds is practically impossible.

Hmm. That's probably not it, but I can't remember any more at the moment.


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a lot.

I'm scare of people not liking me, or getting angry at me.

And spiders. Those things scare me enough that I'll never be in the room with one of those things. Or, um, rats either.

Or anything crawling actually...


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 27, 2008)

Spiders.
Frickin' spiders.

Scorpions? Whatever.
Spiders? I'd rather allow myself to be murdered. Brutally.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 28, 2008)

Another couple of fears:

Zombies. The idea of them amuses me, but becoming one is what freaks me out. *shudders* I hate how they are so... mindless x.x

Werewolves (RATIONAL): I once had a dream involving my bathroom at twice its normal size and, for some odd reason, the cartoon Jackie Chan looking for talismans *shrugs* I unlock the door, and in one second, a werewolf bursts in and devours me whole. Yet I am a voreaphile... Odd O.o

Another odd thing is how I think it would be cool to be a werewolf despite being scared of them

I was once a bit afraid of closed doors that weren't locked due to that same dream... x.x

Anyways, here is the list so far:

Dark (Rational. People are sight oriented, after all)
Mannequins (Creepy fuckers...)
Werewolves (Rational)
Zombies


----------



## magic_eevee (Jul 29, 2008)

probrally my biggest ever fear
is of spiders (i even have dreams of them :dead: )

but i also have little fears .
 when i go in the shower, the bathroom door is open and i 
feel like someone's there.

but at the end of the day i am 12 years old and maybe i'll grow up 
and get rid of these fears.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm scared of spiders.  (even ones that are really really tiny.)  It started when i saw a huge spider crawling on the kitchen wall.  it was really big, and i have been scared of them ever sense.

Ticks.  And mosquitos.  And leeches.  And any other kind of bug or thing that sucks up your blood.  It's just nasty how they would do that.  And, ticks are really gross when they're all full with blood.  I've seen many in my short life.  Blame my dog.

Mannequins.  I went to this museum thing, and everywhere you turned, there was a mannequin.  They are so creepy.

I used to be scared of being alone in the dark, but now, i'm  perfectly fine with that.  I also can't go into huanted houses, not even if they're the worst ones ever.  I can't take it.

This is not really a fear, but blood and gore is just something that will make me shudder.  I can't stand it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 30, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Werewolves (Rational)


Well it's not really rational seeing as they don't exist.


----------



## Maron (Jul 31, 2008)

Spiders, ugh...
uhm, I don´t like clowns and wardrobes either...
Especially Clowns IN Wardrobes...


----------



## CNiall (Jul 31, 2008)

Injections--seeing people get them makes me feel ill, and the concept of having one myself terrifies me. :\


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 2, 2008)

Talking to people on phones. I don't even know why.... And that includes strangers and people I know alike. I hate phone calls.

I'm afraid of bees, too. Mainly because it, supposively, hurt like who-knows-what when you get stung, and they're all yellow and fly super fast. I never got stung before.

I can stand blood and gore, but I get nightmares a few days after I see a lot of it. Weird.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm afraid of phone calls too.
I'm not as bad as I used to be. Before I couldn't answer them at all. Now I'm ok. I still don't ring people myself. Can't remember the last time I used my mobile.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 3, 2008)

Ghosts. Deathly afraid of ghosts. Everytime I see a picture of them I'm close to breaking down in fear. I think that fear became most prominent when I had to research Amityville Horror for a project...

Oh, and having a member of my family die, especially my dad for some reason.

Don't forget rejection.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 3, 2008)

Cockroaches. They seriously scare the shit out of me. Spiders I have never been scared of, I kinda like them. But as soon as I see a roach, I panic.


----------



## Athasan (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm afraid of my parents dieing and leaving no one to support my sister and me.

I used to be afraid of thunderstorms, but now I'm only just annoyed by them.

I'm also afraid of having my glasses fall off an edge because (depending on where I'm at and how high up I am) it would be either really annoying or really difficult to get them back. Plus, they might break. And they could fall--my sunglasses have already fallen off once before. Thankfully, I wasn't standing near an edge, and I caught them right away.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 3, 2008)

link008 said:


> Cockroaches. They seriously scare the shit out of me. Spiders I have never been scared of, I kinda like them. But as soon as I see a roach, I panic.


Not scared of them, but cockroaches are fucking gross and I've had this sense of disgust about them ever since the appartment block I used to live in got a small cockroach infection.
Fucking things. Especially when you crush their head and the bodies still wander around ugh ugh ugh


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 3, 2008)

arachnophobes, and i mean real ones. spiders are literally everywhere and just going about their lives, they don't even try to be seen. but these people who start spazzing out and screaming mindlessly if they even think they see a spider. many don't listen to reason and fewer want their fears alleviated through anything except slaughter and genocide. animals like tarantulas and scorpions are kept by thousands of people worldwide, people who care about them, and anyone who wants to brutally murder and mutilate another's pet is a monster. some people are just born afraid, but they allow their fear to make them intolerant and hateful.

no, i take that back, actually. i'm afraid of people in general.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 4, 2008)

Aviculor said:


> arachnophobes, and i mean real ones. spiders are literally everywhere and just going about their lives, they don't even try to be seen. but these people who start spazzing out and screaming mindlessly if they even think they see a spider. many don't listen to reason and fewer want their fears alleviated through anything except slaughter and genocide. animals like tarantulas and scorpions are kept by thousands of people worldwide, people who care about them, and anyone who wants to brutally murder and mutilate another's pet is a monster. some people are just born afraid, but they allow their fear to make them intolerant and hateful.


Oh my God, YES. I mean, I'm sort of afraid of spiders, but arachnophobes FREAK OUT. I know, my mom's one. She starts hyperventililating and grabs me in this panicky grip that I can't escape and it freaks the hell out of me. If anyone even SAYS the words "spider" or "tarantula", she'll scream in this terrible high pitched panicky scream that's just as freaky as that horrible grab. 

If she sees them on TV, even worse. I told her one time that one of my friends used to have a pet tarantula and she screamed in that panicky scream, then started to "wipe away the invisible spiders all over her body." That's really the only way I can explain it. She made a wiping motion and shivered as if there were spiders all over her body. Now I'm afraid of arachnophobes.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not afraid of heights, I LOVE heights but I hate feeling loose at a great height.

Its not a fear but I HATE nettles, ski lifts and nats.


----------



## EspeonUmbreon (Jan 11, 2009)

Really Big Spiders, Like Adult Huntsman and stuff, and heights. Coz when i was little i was on this little rocking horse thing and a spider was on my leg.

I'm ok with heights if I'm moving, like on a ferris wheel, but if i'm just standing i start getting scared. Probably coz i might fall and hurt myself like i did when i was 3. I cracked my skull after i fell backwards off a tall wall. Which i was sitting on.

And getting robbed in the middle of the night while im awake then getting attacked when i go to check it out. I... just dont know why. I'm very panic-y when it comes to thoughts about dying.

And seeing the grim reaper. Apparently it doesnt only come when ur about to die.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 11, 2009)

pain, unexpected pain. seriously anytime something comes within a few centimetres of my body i jerk away and freeze up

and call me cowardly but i'm scared of the dark, yep, the dark. it didn't use to bother me but then when I was around 14/15 i kept having nightmares 24/7. now after the years its a sort of small fear, but a fear none the less


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm terrified of cockroaches, especially flying ones. Anything else I can pretty much handle.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 11, 2009)

ANY STINGING INSECT THAT CAN FLY!  This started when I was two, I got stung by *TWENTY* bees.  I think I'm justified in my fear!


----------



## see ya (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm...

-Straight razors. Can't stand 'em. And for that matter, any surface that causes thin cuts...*shudder*
-Anything that's too constricting on me, especially around areas with lots of veins. 
-Loud noises, especially if I know they're coming.
-Slight fear of the dark. Yeah, yeah, I know...
-Slight fear of spiders. Though I usually don't kill them unless I know they're venomous. 
-Death. I'll admit it, the thought of me dying or someone I love dying terrifies the fuck out of me.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but I'm awfully afraid of my bathroom >.> You can't see the whole thing at once unless you stand in a corner, and when I get into the shower I'm not in a corner, so I always think that there's some zombie or shrunken head or something creeping up on me. Which is why I used to sing in the shower :D

Pretty much any beheaded figure scares the shit out of me. Heads and their bodies are supposed to be physically connected D:

Rotting food. It smells really bad. Getting it wet to wash it off a plate makes it smell worse. I just about had a heart attack in the kitchen when we had chicken for dinner once and the skin fell off real easily.

And now I'm slightly afraid of the grease pan that goes underneath our miniature indoor grill because once I thought the grease was butterbraid icing and scooped up a whole finger full of it and ate it. I never tried that again :P


----------



## Silversnow (Jan 11, 2009)

Burns and being alone.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 11, 2009)

Spiders and almost every other insect with legs, or stings. 
Heights D: 
Basketballs/other sport balls (DO NOT SAY ANYTHING DIRTY ABOUT THIS!!!) 
Sharp things near my eyes that I am not holding, or anything near my eyes that I have no control of.    
Going blind.
Losing limbs. 
That's just about it I think. 

I love snakes :3 Unlike A LOT of people I have known.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 11, 2009)

Screamers (see under youtube bastards.)


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 11, 2009)

Deep water. It's just so freaking deep and it makes me thing I'm going to drown or something similiar. Same thing with heights. Too high for my liking. Then there's religous things like having to live through Revaltion. I trust that's self explanitory.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 12, 2009)

Ask Darksong what the Invisible Circus Act Treatment is. I'm too scared to type its real name.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 12, 2009)

Spoiler: ICAT



Hidden Lotus. Rock Lee's from Naruto, you know?



I have slight acrophobia if I'm looking out from a building and I'm up high. I also hate bees, wasps or anything of the like.


----------



## Alexi (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm afraid of heights, mostly because I get virtigo very easily. I also hate thinking about high places (however, I'm totally fine on a plane). Hence why I hate two-story malls, especially ones where the GameStop is on the second floor. >.<

Also balloons. They scare the shit out of me. I hate the sound of when they pop and such.

And speaking of that, loud sounds in general. This is why I don't like to go to movie theatres and such. 

And my most irrational fear: Answering or calling someone on the telephone. I'm totally cool face-to-face, fearless online, but for some reason, if it involves the phone, I freeze in fear. Despite the fact that I have Caller ID and such. Unless it's my absolute best friend, I will not answer the phone. >> 

And not a fear itself, but related: I flinch around flying insects and raised hands. o.O


----------



## see ya (Jan 12, 2009)

Alexi said:


> Also balloons. They scare the shit out of me. I hate the sound of when they pop and such.


Holy crap, I never thought I'd hear of someone else with this fear!

Oh, I can't believe I forgot two of my biggest fears: creepy messages being played on TVs (like Emergency Broadcasts and such). If someone were to ever hijack a station and play mindfuck over it, my head would probably explode. 

Also, computer viruses. I'm always afraid it'll play some kind of random insulting song and then proceed to eat my computer. I think it comes from stumbling across that "You are an idiot! Hahaha!" page I stumbled upon as a child.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 12, 2009)

-Christian fundamentalists
-Flying insects (or jumping insects for that matter)
-Centipedes
-Innocent, little girls that turn out to be horrible, demonic monstrosities that only want everything to die. Christ.

I guess that's it for now. I'll amend this later~


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 12, 2009)

Alexi said:


> And my most irrational fear: Answering or calling someone on the telephone. I'm totally cool face-to-face, fearless online, but for some reason, if it involves the phone, I freeze in fear. Despite the fact that I have Caller ID and such. Unless it's my absolute best friend, I will not answer the phone. >>


I thought no one else would have this :)

Uh...I'm sort of scared of spiders, bees and wasps.I used to be REALLY scared but it's wearing off.

I used to be scared of elevators when going down XD 
Sort of the dark, but hardly.

Not really deep water but fast flowing, tossing storm like deep water *shiver*

I hate the rain if it touches my face, otherwise I'm fine with it.

Having my internet access taken off me. Horrible, I can't imagine life without internet yet I've only had it for a year or two.


----------



## PichuK (Jan 12, 2009)

Some other things!

Burns/Fire
Sharp blades (I'm a giant klutz. I'm always worried that I'll cut myself or something. Arg.)
Drowning/Suffocation
Heights
Sleep Paralysis
Centipedes (Seriously centipedes)
Large dogs
Really steep, narrow steps that go up an extremely high way.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a phobia of axe-wielding psychopaths.

In seriousness I'm not sure there's anything in particular that "scares" me as such... just a lot of things I'm uncomfortable with or adverse to. There are a few things which might very nearly be fears, but I'd rather not go into those :3


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 12, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> -Christian fundamentalists


I find Islamic Fundamentalists one helluva lot scarier.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm scared of approximately 500 different things. Infinity and zero are probably at the top, but I am also scared of death, the dark (and so, the unknown), pain, speaking in public, fear, having no purpose, things spiraling out of my control, heights, failure, uh... other things. Basically, I am afraid of so many things that it's like they all cancel out and it's like I'm not afraid of anything. 8D


----------



## Zuu (Jan 13, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I find Islamic Fundamentalists one helluva lot scarier.


As far as I'm concerned, they're all about the same; however, Christians are much more abundant here, so that's why I listed that specifically.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 13, 2009)

> As far as I'm concerned, they're all about the same


Uh, no. 

Christian fundamentalists can be annoying as hell, disrespectful, commit hate crimes, deny people of basic rights and generally be not nice human beings. 

Islamic fundamentalists can cause massive loss of life in terrorist attacks that bring the strongest nation on earth to its knees. 

I find being told to repent or burn in hell as offensive as the next person, but putting it on the same level as religiously-motivated terrorist bomblings is just silly.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't see the point in arguing about this. ?_?


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 17, 2009)

Bees/wasps, but only because I'm allergic.  And centipedes... I actually like watching most bugs and don't mind having them around unless they're in my food or something, but centipedes (especially the pale, whitish-gray fast-moving kind that shows up in houses) are just creepy for some reason.

Also, being in or around large groups of people I don't know.

Surprisingly I'm not really all that afraid of death... the thought of actually being conscious and feeling pain during the whole dying process is scary, but not death itself or whatever comes afterward.


----------



## Taliax (Jan 17, 2009)

Wasps/bees, but that's about it. Oh and paradoxes (sp?) because they make me feel like there's no purpose in life.


----------



## Espeon (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm afraid of being alone. I really hate the prospect of being alone. I hate having no social contact with anything all day. I hate arguing with friends as it makes me think they hate me and then I feel alone because they don't want to be around me for a while. I'm scared of it.

I'm scared of losing contact with people I like.

I'm scared of people who I think hate me. I don't like going near them as I always have this idea that they're going to bite my head off if I slip up.

I'm scared of hospitals.
I'm scared of not using the correct spoon to eat my cereal with in the mornings.

I'm scared of rejection.

I'm also very scared of not being me for whatever reason. Saying things I don't mean to fit in. I hate being put in those situations but because I'm less scared of this than being alone I do sometimes warp the truth until I find someone I really like and then I talk to them and stuff. It's all good until they start to dislike me.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 18, 2009)

I think anything I am scared of would come down to a fear of large amounts of pain.
I would presume, however, that this is built into everyone so we don't do stupid things (well people do, but still the check is there)


----------



## Poke4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I'm afraid of bugs, I really can't stand them. If I saw anything crawling or moving, I freak out and instantly assume it's a bug.
> 
> Now, this one will sound really silly, but I'm also afraid of escalators. That I'll get my foot stuck or something. I can't explain it, but I just don't like them.
> 
> And of course, I'm afraid of talking to strangers. Deathly afraid. And generally just afraid of most social situations, I fear that people are constantly structinizing my every move even though I know they're not. (Put this one as "irrational")


Wow, I'm actually afraid of everything you just said. I thought I was the only one! But I'm also afraid of sharp objects. Like knives and needles. If someone is cutting something with a knive and they are cutting it really close to their fingers, I'll start freaking out. Or if they are talking and gesturing with the knive, I'll be like "Whoa, watch it with that knive!!". And I'm just really afraid of needles. Like if I have to get a shot or if I have to get bloodwork. It's just soooo scary because a needle is like a little knive that is going directly into your vein and is taking out blood and can slice open your vein and... *shudders*, now I'm scaring myself!! :dead:

P.S. I also hate being in small places (I feel like I can't breathe) and I'm scared of the dark. At nighttime, if I'm going downstairs or going to the bathroom, I look behind me about fifty times every few seconds. I just hate not knowing what's behind me or in the dark in front of me....


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 19, 2009)

I am not particularly fond of heights, though I can handle them if there's a rail and whatever I'm standing on is level. 

Darkness can occasionally creep me out, but I prefer night to day so that outweighs any fear I have.

Insects and arachnids. Ladybugs and butterflies are the only bugs I can handle at all. I can't bring myself to get anywhere near the rest. (I have, however, absolutely zero fear of snakes unless they're highly venomous and clearly aggravated.)

Silence unnerves me greatly. I can't sleep without some kind of noise, and lack of sound causes me to instantly become paranoid.

I'm also claustrophobic. I don't mind if I'm in a small place, but the second the door is locked or I'm somehow sealed in, I panic. I'm afraid that I'll never get out, I guess. And whenever I don't have much room, the urge to stretch and move engulfs me.

I tend to dislike being alone (which is ironic considering that I am not very social at all and can't handle a lot of human company), but I think that has more to do with the silence factor than anything.


----------

